# Big Bore Rifles !



## dman (May 14, 2012)

Didn't see any threads about .45-70,s ? I have one , a Marlin 1895 lever action. I love that gun . 
As i am getting older , I don't want to chase a blood trail all day.One clean shot , one quick kill !

Hunting , Large game , I'm using Hornady 325 gn. FTX "LEVERevolution" ammo.

What say Yee ?


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

My shoulders crying at the thought of it... 30-06 160grain is where I draw the line.


----------



## dman (May 14, 2012)

You do know they're making a lot of stuff for ladies now ! Well , I found me a PINK marshmallow thick muffy butt pad.
Beautiful. And no , no insults , .45-70 405 gn. ? :anim_lol:


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

Good gun and good factory ammo for it. Effective on black bear too. I prefer a 400 - 425 cast for .45-70.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The one gun I want very badly but absolutely cannot justify (even to myself) is a Ruger #1 Tropical in .458 Win Mag or .458 Lott.
I love the look, the handling, the heft of it (yes, they even had one here in a local shop for a while; I barely resisted the urge).

It would, of course, be loaded down to midrange .45-70 velocities for the vast majority of any shooting I would use it for, but it would be nice to have a box or two of the full-power stuff available in case a Elephant/Rhino/Cape Buff/Lion ever got loose from the zoo... 

As time goes on, and my aches and pains remind me of the passing of the years, it gets less and less likely that I'll end up with one, but this is probably one of those times where the "wanting" is actually much more enjoyable than the "having" would be.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I took a chance two years ago and bought a new Marlin 45-70 and got lucky. The gun works fine!! 
I have killed plenty of pigs and deer with it. Ive also been hit in the head with the scope three times,,,Ha-Ha-Ha,,,but nothing bad.
I also shoot a Savage 30-06,,,but I like the Marlin 1895 GBL better. I can get back on target quicker with a lever action. I also like my Taurus Raging Bull 454 pistol....

Here is what I did last Thursday with the 45-70.

http://scoutdooradventures.com/foru...lub-yesterday-3-hogs-down/page__fromsearch__1


----------



## matt3479 (May 2, 2012)

have you tried the 325 hornady bullets on game yet or is this a new set up for you. I have tried the 45-70 and as interesting as this round is, it doesn't have the ballistics i would want. Im a 300. win mag fan, 180 grain accubond or 210 berger VLD for them long pokes. If i were to step it up i think a 338 Laupa would be my choice.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes,,,I shoot the 325 hornady bullets . Very seldom do I shoot over 100 yards. But when I do,,,I bring out the 30-06.

This is the only 325 Hornady I have ever recovered. I shot him in the back of the head from a stand (Walking at me) ,,,and found it in his front elbow.


----------



## dman (May 14, 2012)

DJ Niner said:


> The one gun I want very badly but absolutely cannot justify (even to myself) is a Ruger #1 Tropical in .458 Win Mag or .458 Lott.
> I love the look, the handling, the heft of it (yes, they even had one here in a local shop for a while; I barely resisted the urge).
> 
> It would, of course, be loaded down to midrange .45-70 velocities for the vast majority of any shooting I would use it for, but it would be nice to have a box or two of the full-power stuff available in case a Elephant/Rhino/Cape Buff/Lion ever got loose from the zoo...
> ...


You do know that the velocity at the muzzle of the Hornady FTX .325 gr is 2055 ft.per second ..?


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Your right,,,,,the box I have says 2060.


----------



## dman (May 14, 2012)

I was thinking in the lines of perhaps............a Black SUV........!:anim_lol:


----------



## dman (May 14, 2012)

Now , with that round , 325 FTX , 22" barrel and a Bi-pod , at 200 yards, I'm hitting around a tight 2" group , but I also got a good scope and this from a custom table-bench I built..!


----------

